# Weatherby Vanguard 300 Win Mag



## brulebwca (Nov 30, 2009)

Has anyone had much experience with Weatherby Vanguard in 300 winmag? Mine has lost accuracy. Purchased a new scope, Leopold 4X12. Have trouble getting 6" grouping at 200yds. Was getting 1moa 2 years ago.
Reloading the same 165gr shells but acting different. Thinking about going to another rifle with a better trigger such as a savage with an accutrigger or a Tika.
Anyone with preferences?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

so it lost accuracy when you put the new scope on?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Not quite sure what you are asking or saying. Are you connecting an accuracy loss to a new scope, or are you saying the rifle has lost accuracy and you put on a new scope after the fact...

First thing to try is to tighten the lugs screws. When was the last time you checked the lug screws for tightness? Loose lug screws are an extremely common cause of accuracy loss/POI change.

Next, do a thorough and proper bore cleaning, emphasis on proper. I can't even guess how many "shot out" rifles I've "fixed" by cleaning the bore with Kroil and JB Paste, getting years of jacket fouling out...

Has the muzzle crown beem damaged? Check it...

Also, if you want a better trigger pull, it's much cheaper to have a gunsmith lighten & adjust it than it is to buy a new rifle....


----------



## brulebwca (Nov 30, 2009)

No damage had been done to this gun. 
I purchased a Rem 700 with a stainless steel barrel from Gander Mtn. SWEET! 
I hit whereever I put the crosshairs. The trigger is so much better than the Weatherby. A much nicer gun.
Now sure why the Weatherby acted up like that. The kids are grown up so no one touches it but me. It had been less than a 1 MOA gun until suddenly it changed. Does anyone want to buy a nice Weatherby Vanguard in 300 WinMag?
Taking my new gun and heading to Wyoming for a later season elk hunt in the morning.
Thanks for your replies.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

sounds like the scope went bad or a case of really bad copper fouling to me.


----------

